# Table game



## pbr1983 (7 Apr 2020)

Hi all,

I have a joinery project in my head, but I'm having problems selecting the main material.

It's a table top game, probably 2' x 3' in size, and the board its played on needs to be a) completely flat b) no thicker than half an inch or so, and c) decorative (ie probably not plywood - at least the ply in our local store!)

It's final finish will be like a polished mahogany, but I'm presuming a base that size in half inch mahog would warp over time

All suggestions welcome!

Thanks


----------



## Droogs (7 Apr 2020)

You could use 12mm MRMDF and then veneer with a decorative wood as you see fit and a cheaper balance veneer on the rear


----------



## sunnybob (8 Apr 2020)

12 mm ply would be lighter than mdf, and possibly cheaper.
Make sure one face is baltic birch though. It will stain quite well if you really want a mahogany finish.


----------



## gasman (8 Apr 2020)

Use grain filler before your final finish goes on - I use the Rustin one which is only a fiver or so - the mahogany one makes a huge difference I find to the finish one can get on dark woods
I would go with MDF though - and then veneer both sides
Cheers
Mark


----------



## TheTiddles (11 Apr 2020)

When you say completely flat... how completely?

Aidan


----------



## thetyreman (12 Apr 2020)

ply with veneer and hardwood lipping would be how I'd do it.


----------

